# My 1953 Dodge M37 Pic.



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Restored this from ground up, lots of blasting, welding, engine work and all the stuff that goes with rebuilding everything.











Webshots album of resto:
Carter's M37 Restoration pictures from military photos on webshots


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd love to find one to restore myself - this model or the International they later had before switching to the Dodge Power Wagon - I know where three are sitting rotting of this model - the family won't sell them and the old man died. Great Work!!


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Bedford, found several of these in the woods  and used parts from them to replace what was missing from the one pictured in my orig. post, engine, transmission, transfer case, radiator, winch, rear diff. ect


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That M37 looks new! What a great restoration job you did. How many hours do you have in it total? Can you post a picture of the dashboard. Thanks for sharing that with us. Bye


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Buldog, don't know the exact hours but well over a thousand. Took 22 yrs of very part time work and several thousand $$$ I rebuilt everything my self. Welding done by a professional. Check the test area for pic of it plowing snow.

Click on thumbnail for full album of dash shots.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Outstanding,always good to see yesterday iron kept alive.


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Thomas.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

After view your album I should wrote friggen OUTSTANDING!!!

Care to share more info..how did you get hold of the diamond in the rough,was motor and trans mission completely torn down and rebuilt,was anything added for improvement.


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Local govt had several for Civil Defense use and gave one to me that they had stripped for parts to keep the rest on the road. Went to the Major in charge and ask for one and he said "Go pick the one you want. Then a volunteer fire company I was helping to maintain theirs said I could have several of theirs all of which were also donor rigs to keep others running

Completely stripped everything down to bare frame and blasted it, hand formed new break lines & fuel lines, engine stripped, hot tanked, new valves, guides, cam & bearings, all new bearings, pistons, rings, gaskets seals, H2O pump, oil pump, pressure plate, bushing, disk. Tranny had all new brgs & seals. All new wiring, turn signals, tires, upholstery, batteries, brakes had all new wheel and master cyls and so much more like winch and PTO rebuilt Transfer case redone...... and a lot of stuff I probably forgot :dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I once had a 1953 dodge truck.........


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Was a good year for Dodges, my other one:


----------



## timmmaaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi I have one of these trucks I have been looking around fro a forum to ask this question on but I am having troubles starting it It has started up well during the mild winter but summer is coming and it was in the 80s today and I got it started and parked at work and went home and could not get it started I eventual did and wen to a friends house and could not get it started again. we are getting spark and we are getting fuel to the carb but the cylinders are dry. the goose neck mound from the filter and carb was filled a bit with gas. we tried using engine starting fluid and propane there is a vacuum in the intake. this all just started to happen today. the engine is original 6 cyl flat head. I do not know what the problem may be once it starts it runs and idles smoothly but the start up is not going well I tried the recommended start by full chock and throttle 1/3 out. thank you for your help and any other references I can go to would be great.


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll get back to you when I have more time, busy today. Try asking the same question on the M37 forum and you will get lots of help. 

http://www.g741.org/PHPBB/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=e191c1c0ef18218516af93f851bbb2fc


----------



## timmmaaa (Mar 16, 2012)

well I found the problem for any one else it was an ignition problem I redid the cap and rotor there was oil in the ignition coil area and that caused the insulation going to the terminals on the coil to break and short out not making a good spark simple but funny how long something like this take to figure out until it stares you in the face


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted out, do you have the orig. 24V ign. syst. or is it something else? Also, please visit the G503 site and register your truck by serial number as they are trying to compile a list of how many M37s are left and who owns them. Thank you, Carter

http://www.g741.org/m37registry/index.php


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I did a resto on an Army Dodge back in 83. The sandblaster actually dented it! The customer wanted 'hand rubbed' laquer paint. He got it. It took me 6 months to put that puppy under paint! (Then he moved away) Again, no pics..


----------



## Johnny5812 (Mar 8, 2011)

LIKE IT!
M37 was the first vehicle I drove in the US Army. Now retired.
Johnny Coleman
SSG, USA
Retired

[email protected]

I have uploaded a pic of my favorite toy. I use it to haul manure and sand. I used to make my living with it.


----------



## Johnny5812 (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought my son an M37. He is too busy to mess with it. The title is clear.
It is still sitting in my yard.

Johnny
405-519-3996
[email protected]


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That is a nice looking truck...Nice restore work..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was trained,originally as a wheeled/tracked vehicle mech.,before going to the airborne unit. I was always impressed by how rugged the m37 was! Iwas actually SAD,when they went to the new trucks.


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Johnny, If you are interested in selling you might try posting an ad. here in the M37 forum's swap meet section:
http://g741.org/PHPBB/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=51eae4bc2b3d214d43cb8cb52981edd3

wj; thanks, lots of time and money spent getting it to what you see posted above.

jhn; I was also sorry to see them put out to pasture and was also trained on them (63H20) at Ft. Knox in 1965 while they were still an issue item.

Plowing snow with mine:


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

There's one for sale near me. I offered my '65 Chevy pickup (needs restoration & comes with LOTS of spare parts), but didn't get a response. Oh well...


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Try offering $$$


----------



## Johnny5812 (Mar 8, 2011)

*M37*



CarterD said:


> Johnny, If you are interested in selling you might try posting an ad. here in the M37 forum's swap meet section:
> http://g741.org/PHPBB/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=51eae4bc2b3d214d43cb8cb52981edd3
> 
> It belongs to my son now. At least I get to look at it.
> ...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

CarterD said:


> Try offering $$$


Hard to offer what you don't have...


----------

